
April Fool's day links - msoad
Let&#x27;s collect all of April Fool&#x27;s day links here instead of polluting the home page.
======
jwise0
Google's April Fool's day prank with Gmail -- the "mic drop" button, which
replaces a normal button with a button that attaches a GIF to sent mail --
seems to have gone wrong:
[https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/715752594551869440](https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/715752594551869440)

~~~
bbcbasic
This deserves it's own HN thread.

------
JamilD
From earlier today, Virgin America's New Logo, parodying AirBnB:
[http://blog.virginamerica.com/blog/a-labor-of-love-
reimagini...](http://blog.virginamerica.com/blog/a-labor-of-love-reimagining-
our-iconic-logo/)

------
mohsen1
* The next major python version will be Python 8 [1]

[1] [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2016-March/1436...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2016-March/143603.html)

~~~
hoverbear
The linked commit includes what seems to be code to check code against pep 8.
Neat.

------
siriniok
The leftpad() system call added to Linux kernel

[https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/31/1108](https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/31/1108)

~~~
pzone
Love the reference to [http://left-pad.io](http://left-pad.io), hahaha

------
siriniok
Ruby 2.1.10 Released. It includes compatibility tests with two-digit version
numbers.

[https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2016/04/01/ruby-2-1-10-rel...](https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2016/04/01/ruby-2-1-10-released/)

~~~
midgetjones
That's not a joke is it?

~~~
siriniok
Of course, it is not a joke, today not the 1st of April!

------
msoad
* Google Cardboard Plastic[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkOuShXpoKc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkOuShXpoKc)

------
mehhmehh
RecruiterZapper - Automatically hide all recruiters on LinkedIn

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/recruiterzapper/hi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/recruiterzapper/hiebaljcpdhijhkadjdaiijkjmnbcjho)

~~~
bettyx1138
I wish this were real.

~~~
neoCrimeLabs
I'd almost consider re-joining. Almost.

~~~
mehhmehh
It is real!

------
shahzeb
Yahoo! news posted an article saying that all Trader Joe's are closing:
[https://www.yahoo.com/style/trader-joe-close-
stores-2017-104...](https://www.yahoo.com/style/trader-joe-close-
stores-2017-104416136.html)

People on twitter actually bought it.

~~~
vortico
Seems to be a redirect to the Yahoo homepage now.

------
barsonme
Go's April Fool's, courtesy bratfiz.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
codereviews/H...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
codereviews/HnnXT2Sx9zs)

------
rzimmerman
Planet Labs has released "Esoterra":
[https://www.planet.com/pulse/esoterra/](https://www.planet.com/pulse/esoterra/)

With some interesting images of Area 51, among other things:
[https://www.planet.com/gallery/groom-lake-
april1/](https://www.planet.com/gallery/groom-lake-april1/)

------
markkurt
LineSquid - for your stock 1D needs
[http://linesquid.com/](http://linesquid.com/)

~~~
austinjp
The demo on that site is cute. Mobile device required.

------
anonfunction
[https://gifs.com](https://gifs.com) introduces the .potato file format
[https://medium.com/@gifs/gifs-com-has-created-a-budding-
new-...](https://medium.com/@gifs/gifs-com-has-created-a-budding-new-file-
format-6a59b677cac8#.m462egl74)

~~~
timlyo
> You say potato, I say potato

Amazing

------
frabrunelle
Apple’s Mac OS X Is Open Source Now

[http://itsfoss.com/apples-mac-os-open-source/](http://itsfoss.com/apples-mac-
os-open-source/)

~~~
gcatalfamo
"Even bigger than the Apple Pencil" ahahahah.

------
Doctor_Fegg
OpenStreetMap driverless cars: [https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2016/04/01/osm-
driverless-car...](https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2016/04/01/osm-driverless-
cars/)

~~~
breakingcups
"Following in the footsteps of other map-providers-cum-car-manufacturers
[...]"

------
vette982
Google Photos emoji search:

[https://youtu.be/HQtGFBbwKEk](https://youtu.be/HQtGFBbwKEk)

------
vytautask
YouTube SnoopaVision (Beta):
[https://www.youtube.com/snoopavision?v=F0F6SnbqUcE](https://www.youtube.com/snoopavision?v=F0F6SnbqUcE)

~~~
hobarrera
404\. Has it been taken down already?

------
frabrunelle
Certified Dogecoin Professional

[http://blog.cryptoconsortium.org/certified-
dog/](http://blog.cryptoconsortium.org/certified-dog/)

------
msoad
Lyft Prank Mode[1]

[1] [http://blog.lyft.com/posts/prank-mode](http://blog.lyft.com/posts/prank-
mode)

------
qu1mby
Google Maps iOS - "Funky Town" destination when searching. Pegman dresses up
and dances as a 70s nightclub-goer.

------
miloc_c
CERN Higgs Music: [http://home.cern/about/updates/2016/03/sonified-higgs-
data-s...](http://home.cern/about/updates/2016/03/sonified-higgs-data-show-
surprising-result)

------
rurban
New elliptic curve attack. New recommended keysize went from 256 to 3072 bits.
"ECDLP can be solved in 24-th root time"
[https://t.co/v29zE9S6v7](https://t.co/v29zE9S6v7)

------
wlkr
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Coffee Break: Make Any Photo Look Like an Ansel
Adams Masterpiece

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YquFtGZk4-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YquFtGZk4-c)

------
Nr47
The best way to manage your country in the 21st century
[https://countryos.com/](https://countryos.com/)

------
rckmnt
[http://getfuct.io/](http://getfuct.io/)

Finally, get a horseshoe and a deflated basketball in one easy place.

------
vortico
Redox OS is now commercial. [http://redox-os.org/](http://redox-os.org/)

------
breakingcups
Dutch VPS-host TransIP introduces CommunityVPS (X plays Debian):
[https://www.transip.nl/communityvps/](https://www.transip.nl/communityvps/)
reply

------
swalsh
Wayfair has a new Toilet of the month club!
[http://www.wayfair.com/Toilets-C1789951.html](http://www.wayfair.com/Toilets-C1789951.html)

------
halv01122
Introducing Teamder - Swipe right to create teams at work.
[https://www.atlassian.com/teamder](https://www.atlassian.com/teamder)

------
datashovel
Netflix Original Series: John Stamos: a Human, Being.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGUkiuXhAzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGUkiuXhAzE)

------
rymohr
Kumu's automation mode: Insight within complexity, without effort.

[https://kumu.io/automation-mode](https://kumu.io/automation-mode)

------
lucideer
Self-driving bikes
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s)

------
bbcbasic
Looks like this one slipped through:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402321)

~~~
basicplus2
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtles_all_the_way_down](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtles_all_the_way_down)

